# Anyone in Spain , Whats it like ?



## LT Man (Oct 7, 2017)

Had planned to go down to east coast of Spain next weekend ( arrive about mon 16th ) Already decided to bypass the Catalan area but now looks like 
the whole of Spain in going into disruption with conflict or even civil war See below 

Page not found – The Sun

We had three weeks away earmarked from Next Thur and planned a little bit of sun we may need to change plans.

This is a popular time of year for Spain so any body there and how is it .? Also who else had planned to go and what are your thoughts now?

Might have to leave the van and jump on a plane to canaries  ... Damm talk about timming . With monarch airlines going down flight prices are sky high , pun  intended he he .

Might save the money and hire a sunbed , opps that not safe either.

Heads spinning now so will see what you all think.

Martin


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 7, 2017)

we're in southern france weather unseasonably hot 22/24deg last night joined by a couple who had left spain early because they had been trying to visit barcelona when it all kicked off , but alter your plans go to portugal if your that concerned but the actual trouble is just top right hand corner, it's like saying don't visit England there's trouble in Scotland


----------



## LT Man (Oct 7, 2017)

Plan was/is  to just miss out Catalonia.  Then the main radio news this morn was the whole of Spain was going into  conflict.  
Yep my thoughts were just to stay clear of  ( which we do anyway ) any main towns and am sure would not see any bother       Just thought 
any members down there with ear on the ground could let us know if local news reporting any issues.

Trouble I live in North England and people can throw stones from Scotland and lad on us   

Will just keep eye out for next few days on developments

Martin


----------



## The laird (Oct 7, 2017)

LT Man said:


> Plan was/is  to just miss out Catalonia.  Then the main radio news this morn was the whole of Spain was going into  conflict.
> Yep my thoughts were just to stay clear of  ( which we do anyway ) any main towns and am sure would not see any bother       Just thought
> any members down there with ear on the ground could let us know if local news reporting any issues.
> 
> ...



Did nae think I was that accurate throwing them stanes


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 7, 2017)

*Paranoid*

LT....get a grip man !! Spain will be just fine...merely a minor territorial tiff amongst the natives, all of whom love us money spending tourists and will continue to do so regardless of domestic issues amongst themselves !! We will be traveling down past Barcelona later this month, no change to our plan....Maja


----------



## Wully (Oct 7, 2017)

Never mind Spain come visit Scotland and do a few castles I suggest you start with castlemilk near Glasgow


----------



## alcam (Oct 7, 2017)

LT Man said:


> Had planned to go down to east coast of Spain next weekend ( arrive about mon 16th ) Already decided to bypass the Catalan area but now looks like
> the whole of Spain in going into disruption with conflict or even civil war See below
> 
> Page not found – The Sun
> ...



Find a very deep bunker , stay there . Alternatively you could go to Spain and have a very nice time . Your choice


----------



## Edward B (Oct 7, 2017)

Been in Spain since late August. Don't know anything about owt kicking off. Big fiesta in Alhama tonight though. Weathers good, about 30 most days.


----------



## LT Man (Oct 8, 2017)

Packing the van tomorrow.  Sounds like the radio news this morning blew out of proportion again .

Martin


----------



## RodYork (Oct 11, 2017)

LT Man said:


> Packing the van tomorrow.  Sounds like the radio news this morning blew out of proportion again .
> 
> Martin



Media blowing things out of proportion???..surely not ;-)..they are there to report factually and accurately...watch out for low flying pigs though as you travel through Spain- its migration season


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 12, 2017)

We have travelled between Benidorm and La Marina no trouble at all. Our Spanish teacher does not seem bothered at all. 28 degrees today and forecast through next week


----------

